# Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?



## addicTix (25. Januar 2014)

*Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr Anrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer überwiegend beim Handy annehmt oder doch eher ablehnt.
Ich selbst wurde eben auch 2x von einer unterdrückten Nummer angerufen und hab abgelehnt, da solche Anrufe meistens immer Negativ sind ( Scherzanrufe, Drohungen etc. ) 
Vorallem habe ich nur den Leuten meine Handynummer gegeben, von denen ich ihre auch habe. 


Wie seht ihr das ? 
Ignoriert ihr solche Anrufe, habt ihr vielleicht sogar eine automatische Abweisung von Anrufen mit Privater nummer eingeschaltet, oder geht ihr immer ran ?


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ja ich muss, da mein Chef immer unterdrückt anruft


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Januar 2014)

Bei Nummer unterdrückt gehe ich nur ungern ran und wenn dann melde ich mich nur mit einem "Ja" und nicht mit meinem Namen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Naja könnte trotzdem ja was wichtiges sein, und auflegen kann ich ja immer noch


----------



## Murdoch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Weezer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, ob ihr Anrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer überwiegend beim Handy annehmt oder doch eher ablehnt.
> Ich selbst wurde eben auch 2x von einer unterdrückten Nummer angerufen und hab abgelehnt, da solche Anrufe meistens immer Negativ sind ( Scherzanrufe, Drohungen etc. )
> ...


 
Scherzanrufe? Drohungen? 

Na du musst ein leben führen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2014)

Klar. Wenn mich einer nerven will, bekommt er was zu hören. Ich werde nämlich wirklich überhaupt nicht gern genervt! 
Angst habe ich bisher auch noch nie vor einer Stimme am Telefon gehabt. Also...

Ja, ich gehe ran. 

Was soll denn auch passieren? Ärger vergeht nicht einfach, nur weil man ihn hinauszögert.


----------



## Oozy (25. Januar 2014)

Ja. Meine Mutter ruft auch unterdrückt an...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ich verstehe den tieferen Sinn hinter einer versteckten Nummer nicht, außer jemanden rein legen zu wollen, daher NEIN ich hebe nicht ab, da auch alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis dies klugerweise für völlig unnötig halten.


----------



## Laudian (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ich gehe bei unterdrückten Nummern auch prinzipiell nicht ran.
Wenns doch mal wichtig sein sollte können die Leute ja auf den AB sprechen, dann kann ich eine Minute später immernoch zurückrufen. Aber 90% werden nicht auf den AB sprechen, und diese Anrufe spare ich mir gerne.

Ich gehe allerdings auch bei nicht unterdrückten Nummern nur ran wenn sie im Telefonbuch stehen, ansonsten können auch die auf den AB sprechen.

Und ganz abgesehen davon steht mit Handy IMMER auf lautlos (Ausnahme: Ich erwarte einen wichtigen Anruf), ich gehe also so oder so nur selten ran, weil ich es meistens garnicht mitbekomme wenn ich angerufen werde. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich fühle mich immer unheimlich gestört wenn Telefon / Handy klingeln und ich gerade irgendwas mache.

Wenn ein Jailbreak für mein jeweils aktuelles iPhone verfügbar ist stelle ich Anrufe von unbekannt übrigens direkt zur Mailbox durch.



Robonator schrieb:


> Ja ich muss, da mein Chef immer unterdrückt anruft


 
Der könnte bei mir, wie jeder andere auch, auf den AB sprechen. Einzige Ausnahme wäre dabei ein Firmenhandy, da muss man halt rangehen wenns klingelt


----------



## addicTix (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Scherzanrufe? Drohungen?
> 
> Na du musst ein leben führen


 
Naja, wieso sollte sonst jemand unterdrückt anrufen ? Gibt ja immer solche Witzbolde...
Wenn jemand was von mir möchte, dann soll er seine Nummer zu erkennen geben. Dann geh ich auch gerne ran


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Gibt aber auch Nummern welche generell nicht angezeigt werden. Diensthandy von Behörden und Organisationen die Vollzugesbehörden nahe stehen zum Beispiel. 3 mal wo anrufen, wenn keine ran geht fahren wir hin und lassen denjenigen holen


----------



## Laudian (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Die können mir auf den AB sprechen ? Nicht dass mich so eine Behörde jemals angerufen hätte 

Und ich glaube kaum dass man "abgeholt" wird weil man nicht ans Telefon geht^^


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Weezer schrieb:


> Naja, wieso sollte sonst jemand unterdrückt anrufen ? Gibt ja immer solche Witzbolde...
> Wenn jemand was von mir möchte, dann soll er seine Nummer zu erkennen geben. Dann geh ich auch gerne ran



Mein Opa hat seit gefühlten 100 Jahren einen Telekom Festnetzanschluss in so einem uralt Tarif. Bei ihm wird die Nummer gar nicht übermittelt, warum auch immer. Wenn er ne Rufnummernübermittlung haben möchte, soll er doch bitte den Tarif wechseln meinte die Telekom. Das blöde wäre, dass er dann automatisch mehr bezahlt und sein Anschluss auf "IP-Telefonie" umgestellt werden würde.  

 Von daher bleibt es so wie es ist und ich gehe dran wenn es "anonym" klingelt. Auflegen kann ich ja immer noch wenn irgendwelche dubiosen Leute anrufen. Meine Mailbox hab ich übrigens abgeschaltet. Wer was möchte muss nochmal anrufen, weil es mich nervt, dass die Leute dann nix drauf quatschen aber ich trotzdem die Mitteilung bekomme "Eine neue Sprachnachricht".


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Bei Nummer unterdrückt gehe ich nur ungern ran und wenn dann melde ich mich nur mit einem "Ja" und nicht mit meinem Namen.


Ich melde mich immer mit einem 'Ja', denn entweder wissen die Leute, wen sie anrufen, oder brauchen es nicht zu wissen. 


AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ja. Meine Mutter ruft auch unterdrückt an...


Das sollte dir zu denken geben. 

Ja, ich gehe immer ran, außer wenn ich kurz vorher eine Nummer gelöscht habe.


----------



## Intel22nm (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat seit gefühlten 100 Jahren einen Telekom Festnetzanschluss in so einem uralt Tarif. Bei ihm wird die Nummer gar nicht übermittelt, warum auch immer. Wenn er ne Rufnummernübermittlung haben möchte, soll er doch bitte den Tarif wechseln meinte die Telekom. Das blöde wäre, dass er dann automatisch mehr bezahlt und sein Anschluss auf "IP-Telefonie" umgestellt werden würde.


 
Das war früher anders, meinen Eltern mit analogem Anschluß habe ich CLIP einrichten lassen. Sie können mit ihrem Wählscheibe Telefon  damit nichts anfangen (aber ich, weil ich ihre Nummer jetzt sehen kann). Kosten dafür sind meiner Erinnerung nach 1-2 Euro pro Monat. Das habe ich ihnen auf´s Auge gedrückt, damit ich ihre Anrufe eben nicht wegdrücken muss, sie sind schon älter und rufen nur an wenn es wirklich wichtig ist.

Zur Umfrage:
Privat nehme ich keine Anrufe ohne Nummernanzeige an. Das ist im Bekannten- und Freundeskreis kommuniziert und funktioniert. Lässt sich ja heutzutage fallweise einstellen in den Handies und Smartphones.
Beruflich nehme ich jeden Anruf an.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2014)

Darf ich mal fragen, wer euch so alles anruft? Ich wüsste eigentlich nicht einen Grund, nicht ans Telefon zu gehen? Was kennt ihr für Leute?
Selbst irgendwelche Umfragen und dergleichen, übertragen bei mir ihre Nummer.
Also wer ruft unterdrückt an?

Zudem lösche ich rigoros jeden aus meinen Kontakten, mit dem ich mehr als ein Jahr nicht telefoniert habe.


----------



## Laudian (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ich weiß nicht wer mich unterdrückt anruft, ich gehe ja nie ans Telefon.


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zudem lösche ich rigoros jeden aus meinen Kontakten, mit dem ich mehr als ein Jahr nicht telefoniert habe.



Echt? Also. Auch Klempner, Anwalt, Ärzte usw? 

Ich meine bei denen bin ich froh wenn ich nicht anrufen muss, hab aber die Nummern schon gerne für den Notfall


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Januar 2014)

Ich gehe auch  meistens nicht ran, wenn keine Nummer da steht.
Ich bin auch immer verwundert, wo manche Leute meine Nunmer her haben.
Meist kommt bei solchen Anrufen eh nix sinnvolles raus.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Echt? Also. Auch Klempner, Anwalt, Ärzte usw?
> 
> Ich meine bei denen bin ich froh wenn ich nicht anrufen muss, hab aber die Nummern schon gerne für den Notfall



Eigentlich schon. Ich bin froh, wenn ich keinen Grund habe, mich bei denen zu melden. Im Festnetz bleiben solche Nummern natürlich, aber nicht im Handy. Da will ich nur Leute, die ich genug mag um regelmäßig Kontakt zu pflegen. Falls ich doch mal eine der Nummern brauche, gibt es Internetsuche, Apps wie gelbe Seiten, oder das Örtliche, oder ich rufe meine Frau an und sie schickt mir die Nummer. Alles ganz einfach.


----------



## Intel22nm (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Falls ich doch mal eine der Nummern brauche, gibt es Internetsuche, Apps wie gelbe Seiten, oder das Örtliche, oder ich rufe meine Frau an und sie schickt mir die Nummer. Alles ganz einfach.


 
Die Handynummer eines Heizungsmonteurs, der ordentlich gearbeitet hat, ist bares Geld und vor allem viel Freizeit wert. Die bekommt man nur vor Ort und mündlich, über die Firma geben die solche Schätze niemals preis, sondern weisen einfach irgendeinen ihrer Mitarbeiter zu. Die steht also weder im Netz noch ist sie "herauszufinden".

Alleine schon den Namen im Handy - ohne Nummer - gespeichert zu haben, statt in alten Aufträgen nachschauen zu müssen, spart Zeit und Ärger. Die Erreichbarkeit entscheidet dann darüber, am Wochenende eine funktionierende oder kalte Heizung zu haben.

Das nur als Beispiel. In vielen Werkstätten, Läden oder bei Kundendienst Anfragen wird man geben eine Rückrufnummer anzugeben, rufen die im zeitlichen Zusammenhang zurück, gehe ich logischerweise ran. Ich will ja einen Termin, oder Bescheid wissen über evtl. Mehrkosten beim Kundendienst oder nur wissen, ob denn das angefragte Teil nun lieferbar und wann verschickt werden kann.

Wir hatten auf Festnetz bereits sehr seltsame Anrufe ohne Nummernanzeige, die etwas verkaufen wollten, auf die Frage, wie sie denn an die Nummer gekommen sein .. Gekicher. Ich vermute da dubiose Quellen, u.a. bei IP Nummern die alte Methode der systematischen Nummerngenerierung, die bei Treffer automatisch verbinden.

Um privat auf Festnetz ungestört zu bleiben, kann man einiges tun. Verpasst dann u.U. sehr seltene Anrufe von der älteren Verwandschaft, falls eben mal eine Beerdigung gemeldet wird oder nach einem Krankheitsfall von deren Seite wieder Kontakt aufgenommen werden will, ohne Nummernzuordnung und pauschalem Ablehnen schwierig.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Halt, ich habe ausschließlich von meinen privaten Geräten geschrieben. Auf der Arbeit stimme ich dir selbstverständlich zu. Da ist so ein Name bzw. eine Nummer, wirklich Gold wert.

Was das mit den Handwerkern angeht:
Ich bin selbst einer und habe quasi mein ganzes Haus selbst gebaut. Das ist bei jedem natürlich anders. Ich selbst benötige solche Nummern halt weniger. Allein schon deshalb, weil ich halt auch viel Werkzeug selbst besitze.


----------



## Der-Ork (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Klar geh ich da ran u.a. da meine Parentalgeneration immer unterdrückt anruft und auflegen kann man ja sonst immer noch. Ich versteh auch nicht ganz wo da das Problem liegt, aber das liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich noch die Telefone mit Wählscheibe aus meiner Kindheit kenne und da wusste man auch nicht wer anruft!


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Du meinst also, dass wir hier quasi eine Angst-Generation haben? Aber woher sollte das kommen? Früher wusste man vieles garnicht. Wenn man heute was nicht weiß... Handy raus und googeln, fertig. Eigentlich müsste es andersrum sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ich kenne genügend Leute, haupsächlich Ärzte, die mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen: Aus gutem Grund!
Wenn man da ein Handy privat und beruflich nutzt, ist das ein durchaus wichtiger Schutz für den eigenen Schlaf.


----------



## Der-Ork (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass wir hier quasi eine Angst-Generation haben?


 
Naja Angstgeneration ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber so ähnlich ist das schon. Ich geb meine Daten auch garnicht oder nur in den seltensten Fällen raus (Gesichtsbuch etc. würde ich mich nicht anmelden bzw. keine persönliche Daten rausgeben). Das war früher anders, da gabs sowas halt nicht! Das man skeptisch ist ja auch verständlich und gut aber was soll bei einem Anruf schon passieren?? außer das man auflegt, weil man bei einem "Gewinnspiel" gewonnen hat o.ä. ??



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber woher sollte das kommen?



Alle Firmen usw. wollen unsere Daten, da wird man sicher vorsichtig / ängstlich (besonders die "Älteren" Leute). Das sehe z.B. bei meiner Mutter, die sich gerade so traut n Rechner anzumachen, könnt ja was kaputt gehen oder die klauen einem im internet Haus und Hof mit einem klick!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Bei unterdrückten Nummern gehe ich nur ran, wenn der Moment gerade günstig ist (ich also nicht gerade im Auto sitze oder mit Kumpels ne Kneipe unsicher mache oder sonstwie beschäftigt bin).
Meine Mailbox bzw. Anrufbeantworter hab ich allerdings deaktiviert. Wer was von mir will und mich gerade nicht erreicht, soll mir ne SMS schicken oder Whatsapp benützen ^^


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Nein da gehe ich nicht dran. Ich telefoniere eh total ungern. 
Und wenn jemand schonmal was von mir will dann soll er entweder vernünftig anrufen oder Schreiben.
Am Festnetz das selbe: Kenne ich die Nummer gehe ich dran, kenne ich sie nicht dann warte ich ob die Person vlt. auf den AB quatscht.
Tut sie dies nicht dann war der Anruf auch nicht wichtig und das Thema ist für mich erledigt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Von Behörden gibt's doch eh immer Post wenn die von einen was wollen. Sehe also keinen Grund an eine unterdrückte Nummer ranzugehen, falls es doch mal wichtig sein soll gibts ja den AB.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ja aber was genau spricht denn jetzt dagegen? Einfach Unfreundlichkeit?


----------



## Laudian (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Was dagegen spricht ? Wenn so ein Werbeunternehmen anruft und man rangeht, dann speichern die die Nummer gleich fürs nächste mal ab, und man hat nie wieder seine Ruhe. Wenn man dagegen 2-3 mal nicht rangegangen ist wird die Nummer wieder gestrichen. Happy End.


----------



## Aldrearic (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Nein. Es sind meistens irgendwelche Verkäufer oder Call Center die was verkaufen wollen. Wenn irgendwer was will soll er auch mit erkennbarer Nummer anrufen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Nein.


----------



## drebbin (31. Januar 2014)

Jop.
Ich hab keine schulden also nichts aus zustehen.
Bei einem verkaufsanruf nerve ich die Leute gern damit das ich wissen will woher man meine Nummer hat.lege auf und blockiere.
Für mich eher noch lustig als nervig.


----------



## Laudian (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



drebbin schrieb:


> lege auf und blockiere.


 
Du kannst einen Anruf von unbekannt nicht blockieren. Entweder alle oder keinen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Was dagegen spricht ? Wenn so ein Werbeunternehmen anruft und man rangeht, dann speichern die die Nummer gleich fürs nächste mal ab, und man hat nie wieder seine Ruhe. Wenn man dagegen 2-3 mal nicht rangegangen ist wird die Nummer wieder gestrichen. Happy End.


Komisch, mich hat von denen niemand ein zweites Mal angerufen. 
Irgendwas machst du falsch.


----------



## Laudian (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob mich jemals ein Werbeunternehmen angerufen hat... Ich gehe ja nicht ran.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Dann kennst du sicher viele angerufene Leute.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Wenn man es geschickt anstellt hat man schnell seine Ruhe, manche haben bestimmt immer noch rote Ohren


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Als erstes immer fragen: "Was hast du gerade an, du Stück?"


----------



## norse (7. Februar 2014)

Ja ich geh rann, aber zu 90% ist es dann "hello i'm from Microsoft and wanz to help you with your Computer Problem"
Schon drei mal die Woche gehabt ...


----------



## T-Drive (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

Klar geh ich ran, könnt ja was wichtig sein. Melde mich aber nur mit Ja oder Hallo. Dementsprechende Anrufer bekommen schon das richtige zu hören und legen meist selbst wieder auf.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (12. Februar 2014)

Was habt ihr früher gemacht als es nur Wählscheibenaparate gab?


----------



## Intel22nm (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*



SrgtSmokealot schrieb:


> Was habt ihr früher gemacht als es nur Wählscheibenaparate gab?


 
Erzähl doch mal von früher.


----------



## Fearofdeath (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

also ich melde mich bei unterdrückten nummern nicht bzw. nehme solche anrufe nich an xD
solln sich erstma ne nich unterdrückte nummer leisten xD


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

*AW: Geht ihr an Handyanrufe mit unterdrückter Nummer ran ?*

gehe ran ist ab und an mal witzig


----------

